# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố

## benhvienaau

Tui là thành viên mới của diễn đàn nhưng tui đọc câu đố của các pác sao chuối thế, chẳng ra làm sao cả.Để diễn đàn thêm vui hơn tôi xin góp một cấu đố cỏn con:
Có một cái chai 1 lít,bên trong đựng 0,5 lit nước, ta đổ thêm 0,7 lít nữa.Hỏi trong chai có bao nhiêu lít nước?
Bác nào giai đúng em tặng một mẹo hay khi sử dụng máy tinh':innocent:

----------


## thanhtuancr7

củ chuối quá.
0.5lit nước. đổ thêm 0.7l nhưng không phải lít nước vậy trong chai vẫn là 0.5lit nước.
Nghĩ kỹ lại câu hỏi vẫn chưa thực sự đúng trong nhiều trường hợp
Gà mà la lớn quá!!!

----------


## phungnham92

đáp án là 1 lit, đúng không.

----------


## nuhoang

câu đố này làm gì có đáp án

----------


## wuisatang

sax! bac Gakaka trả lời như ***.Chai 1 lít thì dù có đổ bao nhiêu nước vào thì cũng chỉ chứa được một lít nươc ma thôi.Đáp án Đúng:1 lít.Bác trả lời đúng liên hệ để lấy giải thưởng

----------


## vftravel

*Hói có mấy đôi dép*

CÓ 4 chiếc dép.Hỏi có mấy đôi dép?

----------


## seothamtraisan

*Hói có mấy đôi dép*

CÓ 4 chiếc dép.Hỏi có mấy đôi dép? Bác nào trả lời đựoc thì phân thưởng là 1 gói bimbim:realmad:

----------


## huong121

Liên hệ bằng cách nào vậy? Nói rõ ra được không.

----------


## pesttykl

Gọi vào số máy 01676152084, nói rõ tên tuổi, địa chỉ để tui gửi quà nhé

----------


## thangnguyenseo

Chắc không được rồi.

----------


## hoanganh1

Có 4 chước dép Chắc chắn xẽ không có đôi nào ? Đúng không gửi giải thưởng nhé

----------


## shopnmm

bên trong chai co 1 l

----------


## tindienthoai

bên trong chai co 1 lit

----------


## alias_va

Rảnh quá, quá rảnh!!!!!!

----------


## chevroletsg

Chuối thế!
1 lít à!

----------


## sangseo

chài vậy mà củng đố !!! " 6 đôi chứ mấy "
VíDu : 4 chiếc dép thay vào là 1, 2, 3 , 4
1^2 , 1^3 , 1^4 , 2^3 , 2^4 , 3^4
tại bạn chỉ hỏi là bao nhiu đôi thui mà !!!
chừ ko nói là mấy đôi dép đó phải mang đc !!!

----------


## myphamuc93

có 4 chiếc dép thì cao nhất là có 2 đôi. thấp nhất không có đôi nào. giải thương đê
Bạn đã đăng 2 bài liên tục có cùng nội dung. Vui lòng đợi sau 3 phút nữa để thử lại
cao nhất là có 2 đôi, thấp nhất là không có đôi nào. giải thưởng đê

----------


## changmin629x

đang trả lời bao nhiêu lít nước sao mà chuyển sang giày dép
Đáp án là 2.00000000000000000 đôi dép

----------


## iseovip5

Có 4 chiếc dép sẽ có 6 đôi dép.
Có n chiếc dép sẽ có n-1 + (số đôi dép của n-1).
Dùng hàm truy hồi ^^ mình dân pascal mà đố kiểu này là không được rồi :a:

----------


## vuongtoan1912

Có lẽ là ko có kết quả, Vì 4 chiếc dép không biết có bao nhiêu chiếc trái hay bao nhiêu chiếc phải ( được gọi là 1 đôi khi có 1 chiếc trái và 1 chiếc phải ). Mình là thành viên mới nên xin góp vài câu đố cho dzui [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. ( trả lời đúng được 1 cái thanks ^_^ )

Câu 1 : Có 4 thằng ( A,B,C,D) đi uống bia, tiền bia hết tổng cộng là 25K, thì 3 thằng A,B,C mỗi thằng đưa ra 10K tổng cộng là 30K còn thằng D thì ko đưa tiền. Khi đưa ông chủ 30K thì ổng thối lại 5K đưa cho thằng D, thằng D đưa lại cho 3 thằng A,B,C mỗi thằng 1K còn nó giữ lấy 2K. Như vậy là đúng rồi phải không. Vậy ta thử tính lại nhé: 
3 thằng A,B,C bỏ ra 10K trả tiền bia thì khi được thằng D đưa lại 1K thì có phải 3 đứa nó bỏ ra 9K ko, tức là ( 9K x 3 = 27K ), vậy là 3 thằng A,B,C bỏ ra 27K và cộng với 2K mà thằng D đang giữ nữa là ( 27K + 2K = 29K ), mà tiền tổng cộng đưa lúc đầu là 30K lận mà ta, thế thì thiếu đâu mất 1K rồi?????. *Các bạn hãy tìm ra chỗ vô lí đó nhé ^_^*

Câu 2: Có 1 người cha khi chết đi để lại tài sản 17 con ngựa. Khi chia gia tài thì người cha mới chia như sau, chia cho người con cả 1/2 số tài sản, người con thứ 2 là 1/3 số tài sản và người con út là 1/9 số tài sản. Lưu ý là ko mổ sẽ con ngựa nào cả. Theo mình thì có 2 cách để tính ( một cách là mẹo có thể có nhiều người biết và một cách là mình nghĩ ra ). Các cậu chia tài sản thử xem có đúng theo ý muốn của người cha ko nhé ^_^.
Lần sau rãnh mình đưa thêm vài câu nữa hén! Hehe

----------

